# "$4 per gallon gasoline on it's way" !! (?)



## M.D. Vaden (Apr 30, 2007)

So, the MSNBC reporters open a story with a statement about $4 per gallon of gas being on its way.

But it was worded as if it could be a question or a statement.

Anybody really believe that would happen this year?

Myself, I don't think that we will see over $3.40 per gallon by summer, and expect to see a decrease before the year is over.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 30, 2007)

Whether or not gas goes to $4.00 a gallon is anyone's guess. All I know is that it will put a hurtin' on everyone!!!


----------



## begleytree (Apr 30, 2007)

they need to go ahead and run it up to $10 a gallon that way all the trucking companies will shut down, the airlines will suspend flights and the majority of americas workforce stays home from work. 
Once it shuts america down, the broke oil tycoons making a few billion a quarter will get drug thru the streets and maybe, just maybe, we can get some accountability and perhaps even make progress. I'm beginning to think anarchy and riots are better than we have now. 

$3.40 a gallon Mario? it's $3.29 per gallon here now. 
-Ralph (in a mood today)


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Apr 30, 2007)

that's a good mood Ralph


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 30, 2007)

begleytree said:


> they need to go ahead and run it up to $10 a gallon that way all the trucking companies will shut down, the airlines will suspend flights and the majority of americas workforce stays home from work.
> Once it shuts america down, the broke oil tycoons making a few billion a quarter will get drug thru the streets and maybe, just maybe, we can get some accountability and perhaps even make progress. I'm beginning to think anarchy and riots are better than we have now.
> 
> $3.40 a gallon Mario? it's $3.29 per gallon here now.
> -Ralph (in a mood today)




Ralph

You make a good point, but with any addiction, chemically , lifestyle, leisure, are still not survival. 

If a street dealer set his crack price to high, he is out of business, big oil knows were they need to be. The Arabs know were they need to be, they also know that there is a day that they will not have another drop. Like an Arborist at $5k a tree, none get cut,,,, at say, $33 a tree (barrel) , there all cut in a year, none left. 

We need our own oil, screw Green Peace, the activist in the Supreme Court and drill a few of our own holes, this one has been won so far by the activist.

Today is a good example, the area I live in has no gas this morning. http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/11497079/detail.html refinery problem.


----------



## tawilson (Apr 30, 2007)

Did you see the video where a refinery was hit by lightning and burned? That isn't going to help.


----------



## begleytree (Apr 30, 2007)

ShoerFast said:


> Ralph
> 
> You make a good point, but with any addiction, chemically , lifestyle, leisure, are still not survival.
> 
> ...



yeah, I know Shoer. they know how much they can twist our n1pples to make us squeal, and know when to stop for a while so we don't get too sore.

agree, drill holes. and come up with something for an alternative, that is, something worth having for an alternative. not the right lane clogging prius POS's that we almost run over every day, and I drive the speed limit!
-Ralph


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 30, 2007)

begleytree said:


> yeah, I know Shoer. they know how much they can twist our n1pples to make us squeal, and know when to stop for a while so we don't get too sore.
> 
> agree, drill holes. and come up with something for an alternative, that is, something worth having for an alternative. not the right lane clogging prius POS's that we almost run over every day, and I drive the speed limit!
> -Ralph



You got your thumb on the pulse there!

With the speed limit thing, if there were any that truly believed that this is a problem, supply of globally warming, there would have been a reinstatement of the national speed limit back to 55 MPH (and if it had to do with the trucker not making enough money, give them the fuel savings)


----------



## clearance (Apr 30, 2007)

ShoerFast said:


> We need our own oil, screw Green Peace, the activist in the Supreme Court and drill a few of our own holes, this one has been won so far by the activist.
> 
> Today is a good example, the area I live in has no gas this morning. http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/11497079/detail.html refinery problem.



You got that right, drill away, reduce dependency on the crazies. Here in B.C., off the northcoast (just south of Alaska) there is oil under the sea, everyone knows it. But there is a ban on exploration, never mind drilling, been there since the '70s, put there by this treehugging freak cabinet minister.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 30, 2007)

Already well past $4 here. It's 107.9 per liter about 4 of them in a U.S.
gallon!!!


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 30, 2007)

clearance said:


> You got that right, drill away, reduce dependency on the crazies. Here in B.C., off the northcoast (just south of Alaska) there is oil under the sea, everyone knows it. But there is a ban on exploration, never mind drilling, been there since the '70s, put there by this treehugging freak cabinet minister.




dont get me started on that hippy cabinet minister.


----------



## l2edneck (Apr 30, 2007)

Ive seen 3.25 for high test.......

i run the mid grade 89 and its days of seein 3.00 are long gone.

They will bump it close to 4 a gallon so we get used to payin 3.

thinking of puttin in a surcharge fo fuel but worried my closin percentage will drop.......

Very sad over the entire situation...........


----------



## clearance (Apr 30, 2007)

SRT-Tech said:


> dont get me started on that hippy cabinet minister.



Who, David Anderson???


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 30, 2007)

BegT has it right...once the price of gas gets to the point where it shuts down our economy...Then action will be taken in the Big House. But until then
I really expect a continued slow rise in prices. Isn't it odd how we get brainwashed into thinking that gas isn't that expensive after all. First, Big O
raises the price(based not on supply on hand...but speculation), we all scream, committees are formed in wsahington , nothing gets done, prices add several billion to oil cos quarterly profit. Price slowly goes down(not to what itwas two years or so ago) and rests awhile...then prices go up...but this time much more then previously. But now we have become "conditioned" to expensive gas...so what the heck...add another buck or so...we'll all scream, committees will be formed in washington(again),
BUT WE STILL GET SHAFTED AT THE PUMP...and a select few laugh all the way to the bank.

Oil supplies aren't the problem...GREED IS!!!


----------



## treesquirrel (May 1, 2007)

When I was stationed in Europe in 1988 gasoline there was already over $4.50 USD per gallon if I bought more than my military coupons would cover. So the fact that we here in the US are only seeing this pricetag by the year 2007 is a miracle in itself.

Our mass buying of fuel helps but with other mass buyers coming online like China and India with their increasing economies and consumer gas markets we are not the only customer who buys en mass anymore from OPEC and others.

We need to tap our resources and wien our dependance on foreign oil.

It sux, yes. But it was inevitable.

I is always interesting to hear how fuel being this high is a travesty whil 5 dollar a gallon milk is no reason for panic. Bottled water can cost as much as this and nobody is having a caniption fit over it. Interesting.

I'll include a blurb in my quotes to cover the cost when it increases a significant amount. Last year I had a variable rate on every quote based on the price of fuel. I estimated fuel required for hauling etc... then had a multiplier based on fuel price.


----------



## familytreeman (Jan 30, 2010)

*fuel cost*

2010 

Diesel in MN, in the twin cities, is just under 3$ a gallon


----------

